# mosquito ice NOT!!



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been getting pm's and calls asking about the ice on the lake. sooo, i stopped by the state park, looked good, but i didnt walk out on it. headed over to the 305 ramp and it also looked good. took a walk out and it started to crack. i turned around to head off the ice and OOOPS>>> never made it to the north side because i headed home to get warm. my advise... give it a few more weeks, its not safe to be out there yet.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

:C Happy New Year Tom,,& THANK YOU!! for the update,,It's good to have one our most Favorite Members .. to give a heads up,,on conditions at Mosquito,,Risking Life&Limb,:C Thanks again!! & in hopes of BETTER news,,to be heard ,,SOON......----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- I hate WET FEET TOO!!


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Ive heard that south of the causeway is pretty much open besides a few spots. But the north end has been locked up for a couple days. If the south has ice now, its a good sign for saturday. Snow didnt help but with the cooler temps, especially at night, looking to go saturday to the north end.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

historacly.(is that a word) anyhows, the north end always freezes first. theres plenty of ice seasons where we've caught crappie just north of the causeway and the southend was still open.. again... BE SAFE not stupid (which i was today)!!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks for the check tom! did u happen to get the water temp and clarity while u went swimming lol? glad u made out ok..i might be up sat but if u went thru i might need another week or 2!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Glad to be reading your post rather than reading about you! You do know how to tell a story with pictures. That picture of your feet with the cracks around it is freaking hilarious! 

I wish I could be certain that I would have the sense not to do that, but I'm not.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the temp... chilly.lol.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Aww c'mon, no footage of this?!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

tom , you just did your very own polar plunge, solo this year...lol.........


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks Tom! Hope the last couple give us a few inches. A guy was out on the north end monday but...CRAZY!!!!! Well see what it looks like tommorrow.


----------



## theishmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

Saw 2 shanties off of the causway bait shop yesterday.oscar said there was 2-3" of ice mite give it i try sat.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Some consider two or three enough but im a lot more cautious. I have gone through the ICE three times I remember. All three times i was real lucky to get back out. All with 5+ ice All because of currents. Went out fine and had problems when coming in. And once I was fishing all day. And laid a spud bar down about 18 ' away. My hole was at least 5" deep. When I dropped the par it just kept going right through the ice. I poked with my hand and it was less then 1/4" and snow covered. Now I had walked earlier on it so the current cut it in a matter of a few hours.
So these days I double check it all and have to have at least 5-6 or more. LOL! Just call me chicken. But three warnings is enough for me.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya the drops can be bad ice and most of our press cracks run off points and such. Doesnt leave much for first ice and by the time its safe they are gone.


----------



## theishmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

Went by the lake today saw 5 shainties on the north end ask a guy how much ice he said 4" so i think by sat we should 5or 6. also saw a guy fishing off of 305 that was open water just a couple of days a go. crazy!!!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

lol that was me and my buddy walked out had a good 4'' but itS still by far iffiy. got one dink.but sure was good to get my vex wet. ICE IS NOT SAFE TO VENTURE OUT... some spots were craking as you walked so just because theres other people out there doesnt mean its good to go..use a buddy system..


theishmaster said:


> Went by the lake today saw 5 shainties on the north end ask a guy how much ice he said 4" so i think by sat we should 5or 6. also saw a guy fishing off of 305 that was open water just a couple of days a go. crazy!!!


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Went over the causeway today and saw a handful of guys venturing out. Stopped at the bait store and the lady said there's 4 inches of at best with a couple people already fallen through. As soon as someone catches a walleye and the word gets out, all hell is going to break loose. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Was at the causeway at around 3 today and saw 3 guys. Went down to the south end and saw 5 shanties and 3 or 4 more walking out. Is is anywhere from 2 inches to 5 inches depending on where you walk. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

If your going out best to have a spud bar, a set of spike handles to get out with, and either a floating suit for those who can afford them, or like us a long rope and a strong heavy buddy. The one testing the ice has a rope around the waste. Seen a lot of people laugh but i get the last one because I always come home safe! THis ice and hot and cold. My be below freezing. But currents,sun and wind can make ice look safe and not be. Just be careful.


----------

